# Is this bedroom interior too much..?



## a_white96 (12 mo ago)

Hey, made this small bedroom project for myself. Is it too much 'goodness' here, or does it look all right to you? What would you change? 🤞

Edit: I recreated this project. Original designer is Luana.


----------



## Texican57 (11 mo ago)

I'd find something besides a clock to put over the bed.

And a couple of throw rugs, floors get cold.

Remember, my opinion, and YOU asked.

I'd guess you might be single?

If you're single the ladies will like it, the ones I dated "back in the day" liked the neutral look.

Nice work.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Why is the floor elevated, or is this a showroom picture?


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Too much for me but, I'm a single guy so my bedroom just has a bed and a dresser in it.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Could use more lighting. And pendants hanging to 4 feet off the floor seems a little strange.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah, how do you turn those off? Alexa?


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

Good mixture of textures and grains. Not overstated, not overwhelming but done with minimal elements.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Guess I'm the odd man out. I like it.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Looks like adapted loft or shoe factory space. Nice for what it is, not quite my style.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

The ticking of the clock right above my noggin would drive me nuts when trying to sleep.


----------



## gthomas785 (Mar 22, 2021)

It's not really my style but looks well done. The main thing that matters is whether YOU like it.
Put a night stand on each side of the bed.


----------



## Troy32 (Dec 8, 2012)

Mike Milam said:


> Guess I'm the odd man out. I like it.


Me too. Looks awesome. I can replicate stuff pretty well but could never come up with the vision to design something like that.


----------



## LevelOne (Aug 7, 2021)

posted below since I messed up on this one (newbie to posting here) and it won’t let me delete it. Sorry


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I like it but I would not do it. 95% or more of the time I spend in my bedroom is with my eyes closed. All I need is a place to sleep. I don’t hang out in the bedroom.


----------



## rogerwh (Mar 1, 2021)

I think it looks great. I couldn't do without carpet and a ceiling fan. I have enough clocks in the living area of house, so a small LED alarm clock would do. That means I would need a nightstand, for the alarm clock. Of course I would have more junk on the shelf above the headboard.


----------



## LevelOne (Aug 7, 2021)

Here's my two cents: You did a nice job but you're not done. The photo looks like it's a bed for sale, not a bedroom. I understand that it's a man's room and the theme is "rugged and industrial" but the room needs some warmth to soften all of the hard surfaces. A rug, nightstands, artwork on 1 or 2 walls needed and will bring in color which will be a relief from the "dark mode". Maybe a chair or bench at the foot of the bed. Clock over the bed...? Not conducive to sleep. There are windows but they're high up so you probably don't need privacy drapes. As others have said what counts is what you want in your room but if you're hoping to share it with a female, be sure to add some of the above suggestions.


----------



## Thomas D (Nov 23, 2020)

a_white96 said:


> Hey, made this small bedroom project for myself. Is it too much 'goodness' here, or does it look all right to you? What would you change? 🤞
> View attachment 689933


Put large area rug under bed and 2-3 ft out on all sides.
Move clock to other wall. Put artwork in its place. Looks good otherwise.


----------



## Diva of DIY (Jan 8, 2016)

LevelOne said:


> Here's my two cents: You did a nice job but you're not done. The photo looks like it's a bed for sale, not a bedroom. I understand that it's a man's room and the theme is "rugged and industrial" but the room needs some warmth to soften all of the hard surfaces. A rug, nightstands, artwork on 1 or 2 walls needed and will bring in color which will be a relief from the "dark mode". Maybe a chair or bench at the foot of the bed. Clock over the bed...? Not conducive to sleep. There are windows but they're high up so you probably don't need privacy drapes. As others have said what counts is what you want in your room but if you're hoping to share it with a female, be sure to add some of the above suggestions.


I totally agree with the above. As a female who studies interior design/architecture, I think this was wonderfully curated. I do think it needs warmth (rug) and if you keep the clock I think more artwork may be overwhelming. No drapes on the windows as that's part of the whole minimal/industrial look and I LOVE the ambiance of the low lighting. The ceiling and concrete wall are a nice touch, also. Like many stated in their earlier posts, it's all about what YOU like! If I was dating someone and I was able to experience this space, it would be an instant panty drop for me! LOLOLOLOLOL But seriously...well done!!


----------



## anita.player1 (Aug 11, 2019)

Hi, the room is fine, you obviously made it like that because you like it that way, and there really is no right and wrong when it comes to taste and decor. So l would really just like to add one tiny, rather insignificant little accoutrement (actually there are two choices to my suggestion). As it is right now, it’s a little one dimensional, a touch regimental in it’s austerity, and it could possibly be considered a little to rigid to some people (especially the rather stiff ‘formality’ of the almost ‘no colour’ bedspread). But, as l said, just one tiny inclusion to the aesthetics, would give it a warm, comforting feeling!. All it needs is some type of interesting material, draped with apparent careless abandon, laying ‘tumbled’ diagonally across the bed. (Of course, in actual fact, it’s only after having been very skilfully arranged by you to look that way, ~ a fold here, a tuck there, and a ‘tumble’ and a ‘tweak‘ just for good measure, and then with an artful flourish, a waterfall of living colour as it cascades gracefully down to form a soft puddle on the floor!). You could use a large throw rug, or a blanket, or even a beautiful tablecloth that you’ve had in a cupboard for many years because you thought it was way to good to eat food off!, (you could possibly even make it look like someone had brought home a swatch of lovely material, with the express idea of make something colourful to brighten up the room!). Of course you would also have the option of changing it when ever you wanted to, so it would never start to feel ‘stale’ to you. When l said before that there was two choices to my suggestion, my meaning was regarding the type of display you would prefer this material to achieve, a riot of colour, or would you prefer the beauty of pattern to give it character and create visual movement? Just remember, colourful doesn’t have to mean really bright or gaudy colours, it also doesn’t mean that you have to have a lot of colours ‘fighting’ each other for dominance. Some of the best colour combinations are ones that are ‘related’ to each other, - like dark blue, purple and emerald green - when they ‘swirl’ together, they can look quite magnificent!. And patterns don’t always need a lot of colour to look stunning, for instance - a design that l though would look good draped across your bed, is a leopard skin patterned ’fur’ blanket (l mean faux fur of course), quite luxurious if you take the time to shop around for one with a beautiful pattern.
Do you know what?, when l look at that room in the picture, it’s as if l can hear ‘someone’ saying to me, ~ “ l like things in a neat and tidy fashion, l prefer poise and precision, over panic and pandemonium, and l like to have everything organised and in it’s place”, but, with the addition of the strategically dishevelled throw rug, it‘s as if this person just stopped for a moment, considered, then said with a big cheery grin “but l *do *like to have _fun as well_”🤗
l hope this has been of some help to you, but if not, that this has at least been interesting🤷🏼‍♀️.
Stay well.
Yours Faithfully, Anita 🦋


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

@anita.player1 do you have a Cliff Notes version of that? Too wordy.


----------



## anita.player1 (Aug 11, 2019)

LevelOne said:


> posted below since I messed up on this one (newbie to posting here) and it won’t let me delete it. Sorry


Don’t be concerned about it, it made me feel good to know that someone else experiences the same kind of frustrating difficulties that l seem to always have when ever l try to communicate with someone online🥴. You wouldn’t believe the hundreds of hours l’ve lost, gone down the drain, due to what l was writing just vanishing before my eyes (and nearly always after l had just written a long dialogue, and was only a few words from the end!).
l’m a newbie too, l’ve only visited this site a few times.
One thing l eventually learned not to do, that is to not let the rest of my hand touch the screen when l’m writing, so l started printing with a stylus🤗, much better!
Keep on trying, don’t let it discourage you. We can’t let the robots win!🤬
Have a good day,
Yours Faithfully, Anita🦋


----------



## gthomson (Nov 13, 2016)

Are those drawers that open on each side of the bed against the wall?


----------



## a_white96 (12 mo ago)

anita.player1 said:


> Hi, the room is fine, you obviously made it like that because you like it that way, and there really is no right and wrong when it comes to taste and decor. So l would really just like to add one tiny, rather insignificant little accoutrement (actually there are two choices to my suggestion). As it is right now, it’s a little one dimensional, a touch regimental in it’s austerity, and it could possibly be considered a little to rigid to some people (especially the rather stiff ‘formality’ of the almost ‘no colour’ bedspread). But, as l said, just one tiny inclusion to the aesthetics, would give it a warm, comforting feeling!. All it needs is some type of interesting material, draped with apparent careless abandon, laying ‘tumbled’ diagonally across the bed. (Of course, in actual fact, it’s only after having been very skilfully arranged by you to look that way, ~ a fold here, a tuck there, and a ‘tumble’ and a ‘tweak‘ just for good measure, and then with an artful flourish, a waterfall of living colour as it cascades gracefully down to form a soft puddle on the floor!). You could use a large throw rug, or a blanket, or even a beautiful tablecloth that you’ve had in a cupboard for many years because you thought it was way to good to eat food off!, (you could possibly even make it look like someone had brought home a swatch of lovely material, with the express idea of make something colourful to brighten up the room!). Of course you would also have the option of changing it when ever you wanted to, so it would never start to feel ‘stale’ to you. When l said before that there was two choices to my suggestion, my meaning was regarding the type of display you would prefer this material to achieve, a riot of colour, or would you prefer the beauty of pattern to give it character and create visual movement? Just remember, colourful doesn’t have to mean really bright or gaudy colours, it also doesn’t mean that you have to have a lot of colours ‘fighting’ each other for dominance. Some of the best colour combinations are ones that are ‘related’ to each other, - like dark blue, purple and emerald green - when they ‘swirl’ together, they can look quite magnificent!. And patterns don’t always need a lot of colour to look stunning, for instance - a design that l though would look good draped across your bed, is a leopard skin patterned ’fur’ blanket (l mean faux fur of course), quite luxurious if you take the time to shop around for one with a beautiful pattern.
> Do you know what?, when l look at that room in the picture, it’s as if l can hear ‘someone’ saying to me, ~ “ l like things in a neat and tidy fashion, l prefer poise and precision, over panic and pandemonium, and l like to have everything organised and in it’s place”, but, with the addition of the strategically dishevelled throw rug, it‘s as if this person just stopped for a moment, considered, then said with a big cheery grin “but l *do *like to have _fun as well_”🤗
> l hope this has been of some help to you, but if not, that this has at least been interesting🤷🏼‍♀️.
> Stay well.
> Yours Faithfully, Anita 🦋


Wow, huge thanks for such a deep insight! It was helpful indeed.


----------



## a_white96 (12 mo ago)

Thanks A LOT for all the insights guys. I guess there are still several things to adjust here (well, that's what I asked for). I'll start with removing (preplacing/changing) the clock and the lightning above the bed. It also felt good to see 50% of voters going for '8-10'.


----------



## geenowalker (Aug 19, 2013)

Why is there no mirror on the ceiling...asking for a friend.


----------



## a_white96 (12 mo ago)

geenowalker said:


> Why is there no mirror on the ceiling...asking for a friend.


Why would I want a mirror on the ceiling here?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

a_white96 said:


> Why would I want a mirror on the ceiling here?


You've led a too sheltered life. I'll say no more.


----------



## ServiceCall (Dec 8, 2019)

I’m curious about the way the pendants are wired? Are they connected in the attic?


----------



## anita.player1 (Aug 11, 2019)

chandler48 said:


> @anita.player1 do you have a Cliff Notes version of that? Too wordy.


Thank you for your strange reply?. Just for your clarification, it was a_white96 who asked a question regarding HOME DÉCOR. 
I, on the other hand, posted no question at all. Neither, l might add, did l put out a request for comments on my writing abilities🥴.
However, that being said, if l ever DO find that l do require a rather dubious opinion concerning my writing skills (or lack there of, in your opinion), rest assured, you will be the first person l contact regarding this matter.
Yours Sincerely, Anita.
P.S. I hope this was concise enough for your taste (not too ‘wordy’)!🤔


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I didn't see if you had posted a question or not, really. I just can't read diatribes on a forum. Like I tell my wife. Messages are to be short sweet and simple to get across an idea. Take it with a grain of salt. We are mostly just old crotchety old people who convey things quickly. Take no offense at it.


----------



## PhilWynn (8 mo ago)

Very stylish, but I want to see other rooms, do they match this room or not


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

anita.player1 said:


> Thank you for your strange reply?.


Are you even reading what you are posting? Or are you in a contest to post the most number of words?


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Folks, hate to burst your Bubbles, but this Room doesn't look real to me. More like a Rendering, made with Planner5D Design Software. And yes, Clock has to go.






3D Home Design Software | House Design Online for Free - Planner 5D


Design your dream home effortlessly and have fun. An advanced and easy-to-use 2D/3D home design tool | Planner5D.




planner5d.com


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Edit: Here it is, designed by "Luana" 





Create your dream home now @Planner5d


Planner 5D. Free interior design platform and mobile app




planner5d.com


----------



## a_white96 (12 mo ago)

Deja-vue said:


> Folks, hate to burst your Bubbles, but this Room doesn't look real to me. More like a Rendering, made with Planner5D Design Software. And yes, Clock has to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course it is a render, there is even a watermark on the bottom right side of the image. The renders and design projects shared on the gallery there are free for everyone to share/copy/recreate.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

a_white96 said:


> Of course it is a render, there is even a watermark on the bottom right side of the image. The renders and design projects shared on the gallery there are free for everyone to share/copy/recreate.


Quote:


> Hey, made this small bedroom project for myself. Is it too much 'goodness' here,


 Why would you claim you did the Rendering when it was done by Luana?


----------



## a_white96 (12 mo ago)

Deja-vue said:


> Quote:
> Why would you claim you did the Rendering when it was done by Luana?


Yeah, that's misleading. I meant I recreated this for myself with a few tweaks here and there. I used the original pics though because I think I've hit the limit of free renders there. I'll edit the post and add credit to the original designer.


----------



## Astora (May 26, 2021)

I like your style, great room.


----------



## a_white96 (12 mo ago)

Astora said:


> I like your style, great room.


Thanks! That's not exactly my style, but I also love it!


----------



## DanWinds63 (1 mo ago)

It looks good if I’d want to change then replace the blankets and pillowcases with printed ones and add some paintings or other bedroom accessories. It looks quite empty. Overall, it looks stunning.


----------

